# Prowler trolling motors (Bass pro shops)



## joshhegwood (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey guys went to the local bass pro today and saw they had a clearance going on their 30 lb. thrust Prowler trolling motors. The price was $79 dollars. Just wanted to know if any on you had any experience with these?


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Jan 17, 2011)

If you using it for lakes and small ponds they are not bad. Wouldn't use them in salt water of coarse. You get what you pay for is what id say. Some last quite awhile depending on the users compared to some that my only last one to two years.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 17, 2011)

"Bass Pro" products are just re-branded products, made by companies that we already know of.

The Prowler is made by Motor Guide.

For the price you probably can't go wrong.


----------



## poolie (Jan 17, 2011)

Bought one for my Crawdad about a year and a half ago and have zero problems with it. Nice TM for a small boat.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Jan 17, 2011)

I work at BPS so i see and hear alot about them. Its really even from what ive heard. Like the individual said above, Prowler is built by motorguide and you can even use motorguide props on the prowlers. I still think if your gonna use it alot in a week for hrs at a time a week, i would still go with a minnkota. Ive seen minnkota motor last longer then outboards (Like 23 years) from working with people that brought them in. Plus Minnkota's have composite shafts which a more durable if your in rockier areas because they give without bending permenantly.

If your using it like 4 to 5 times a month then go with the prowler.

If you use it very frequently, I would pay the differance and by a minnkota motor.


----------

